# E bad Herf, Issaquah, WA 8/30/08



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Got the heads up on this a while back and found out more last nite. Sounds like a great time for any PNW local herf monsters!
*E bad 2008*

*8/30/08*
Lake Sammamish State Park - from 9 am'til dusk (about 8:30).

"Family-oriented, lots of food (bring beverages of your choosing) and your favorite lawn chair.
Breakfast starting between 9-10 (eggs benedict & other healthy offerings) followed by the meat fest. Tri Tip, ribs, pulled pork, brisket and whatever anyone else wants to bring and throw on the grill.
If you feel compelled to bring something, go right ahead, but it is not expected and there should be more than enough food."

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Sounds great. I would say I am 50/50 though, got some stuff going on Saturday, but I may be able to move something.

Charlie, we got an idea of who is making it? The lack of any replies worries me. Not that it matters though, put me in a chair next to the meat and all is well.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Who is putting this on? I want our grandaughter to hook up with some CS gorillas. Her user name is Lizard Lady and she lives in kirkland area.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

this event is put on by a group called Cigar Family. I believe the use the Fuente cigar forum. I know a few of them and they are great people. I am 90 percent going if the weather is good. Hope to meet some new people!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone going?


----------



## LawTalkingGuy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thought I'd drop in and say how much we enjoyed having some of you come on by our little gathering today. 

It was our 8th year of the event and as long as it keeps being so much fun Cara and I will keep on having it. It is always held on the Saturday of Labor Day weekend. Same place next year, come on back and see us again.

Today's was an average turnout, about 60, with a lot of new faces and some out of state friends. The food keeps getting better and better. We have some of the best barbecue you'll find anywhere. Our god of charcoal, Mark, is a master without peer.

Anyway, thanks for joining us today and you are all welcome to come on back next year. Hopefully some more of you can make it next year. :ss


----------

